
Dropbox Spam Attack Tied to Stolen Employee Password - iProject
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2012/08/01/dropbox-spam-attack-tied-to-stolen-employee-password/
======
jsmcallister
As integrated as DropBox is into major corporate technology, they really need
to be careful with this type of stuff. While an employee's error is often
unavoidable, security is a cloud storage company's only real asset.

